# What ratio of pax miles vs total deducted miles



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

For my taxes I got I got 3 total miles for evry 1 pax miles. Small ass town so lots of min farws but still make good money cus of surges and this is side money not my primary job.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

1 to 1 is typical.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> 1 to 1 is typical.


Think I will get audited with such a high ratio?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Think I will get audited with such a high ratio?


Nope,

some markets are a LOT worse than average,

Orlando is notorious for a crazy amount of unpaid miles. 1 to 1 is that unachievable perfect ratio that no one can hit. 1 to 3 is what we are actually getting around here.

As long as you have a good log and you really have driven that many miles you should be fine,

Also audits aren't as scary as most people think, most of the time an audit is just the IRS sending you a letter asking you about something. more than likely your not worth going after.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Think I will get audited with such a high ratio?


You need to be grossing 500k or so per yeat to be audited or have some fudged up accounting. They dont just audit you for having an insane mileage deduction and they dont audit uber drivers because it is pretty obvious we average minimum wage in aggregate


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

iUBERdc said:


> For my taxes I got I got 3 total miles for evry 1 pax miles. Small ass town so lots of min farws but still make good money cus of surges and this is side money not my primary job.


You're fine...

Many people posted their ratios here

Some did use 3:1 ratio


----------

